# Ist ein WQHD-Monitor bei mir sinnvoll? Falls ja, welcher?



## selphiron (2. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag,

spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Monitor (derzeit 24" 1080p 60Hz TN) mit einem neuen Monitor zu ersetzen. Ich dachte dabei an einen 27" WQHD IPS Monitor. Mein System:

1 AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1600BBAEBOX)
1 MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G OC, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DP (V330-069R)
1 Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
1 Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
1 ASUS Prime X370-Pro (90MB0TD0-M0EAY0)
1 Thermalright Macho Rev. B (100700726)
1 Fractal Design Define C, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-C-BK)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

schafft es mein PC die graphisch anspruchsvolleren Spiele auf einem WQHD-Monitor auf (sehr) hohen Einstellungen flüssig darzustellen? (Sowas wie Ghost Recon - Wildlands, Bioshock Infinite, Everspace, GTA 5, Metal Gear Solid 5...)

Ich bin mit der Fülle an Details, die es zu Monitoren gibt überfordert. Bei neueren Modellen ist es einfacher gute IPS-Bildschirme zu erwischen, korrekt? Ich bräuchte außerdem ein Gerät mit Pivotfunktion, da ich viele große PDFs lese.

Vor langer Zeit hat mir ein Verkäufer mal gesagt, dass glänzende Bildschirme schönere Farben haben und bei matten die Farbechtheit etwas leidet, ist da was wahres dran oder war das nur Verkäuferblabla?

Ich habe mir mal zwei Geräte rausgesucht:
AOC Q2775PQU
ViewSonic VG2719

die haben bei Geizhals recht gute Bewertungen. Taugen die was? Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?

Recht herzlichen dank!

Edit: Budget liegt so bei 300-500€. Also 500€ nur dann, wenn sich der Aufpreis von 200€ wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2018)

Schau Dir diesen Monitor an und staune über den Preis. Wenn Du 144 Hz willst, wird es merklich teurer, insbesondere mit G-sync
AOC Q3279VWF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Mai 2018)

selphiron schrieb:


> schafft es mein PC die graphisch anspruchsvolleren Spiele auf einem WQHD-Monitor auf (sehr) hohen Einstellungen flüssig darzustellen? (Sowas wie Ghost Recon - Wildlands, Bioshock Infinite, Everspace, GTA 5, Metal Gear Solid 5...)



Mal überlegt DSR zu nutzen und das selbst festzustellen?

Edit: Schau dir mal den AOC Q3277PQU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an...


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Mai 2018)

selphiron schrieb:


> schafft es mein PC die graphisch anspruchsvolleren Spiele auf einem WQHD-Monitor auf (sehr) hohen Einstellungen flüssig darzustellen? (Sowas wie Ghost Recon - Wildlands, Bioshock Infinite, Everspace, GTA 5, Metal Gear Solid 5...)




Wie Einwegkartoffel schon angedeutet hat hast du schon alles was du benötigst um diese Frage selbst zu klären. 

In der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung DSR-Stufe 1,78 aktivieren und anschließend Ingame die Auflösung 2560*1440 aktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Fall wird die Grafik intern mit WQHD berechnet und anschließend für die Ausgabe auf 1080P runtergerechnet. 
Das frisst ein kleines bischen mehr Leistung als würdest du direkt in WQHD ausgeben. Damit kannst du dir diese Frage also selbst beantworten.

Nun einfach spielen und du kannst selbst beurteilen ob dir die Leistung reicht oder nicht.

Habe ich auch so gemacht, als ich die Überlegung hatte einen WQHD-Monitor anzuschaffen.


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2018)

Deine Graka kann DSR.
Da brauchst Du uns doch gar nicht fragen was Dein System schafft. Du kannst es ausprobieren. 
Beschäftige Dich mit den Möglichkeiten, die Dir Deine Graka bietet bitte 

Schalte DSR an, stelle die hohe Auflösung ein (genau dazu ist DSR da) und schau auf Deine FPS. Entscheide. Ganz ohne uns.


Nebenbei wird ein Monitor zig Grafikkarten überleben, ich meine schau mal wie alt Deiner jetzt ist. Willst Du tatsächlich in 6 Jahren immer noch vor FHD sitzen? *g*

Edit: Zu lahm


----------



## selphiron (2. Mai 2018)

@interessierterUser: über den Preis habe ich in der Tat gestaunt. Allerdings wird der Sprung von 24" zu 31,5" glaube ich zu abenteuerlich. Aber danke, ich werde drüber nachdenken.

@Einwegkartoffel: ich probiere DSR mal aus. Wusste garnicht, dass das so geht. Und danke für deinen Vorschlag, der sieht in der Tat recht gut aus. Doch leider kann ich es in Berlin in keiner Filiale kaufen. Ich habe keine Lust darauf es auszuprobieren und evtl. zurückschicken zu müssen. Ich hatte gehofft es in einer Filiale direkt ausprobieren zu können. Aber gut möglich, dass das ein utopischer Gedanke bleibt.

Edit:  hui, da war ich mit dem Antworten zu langsam. Danke @ FortuneHunter und @HisN!


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Der Sprung von 24" auf 31 bzw. 32" ist nicht so groß, da bei UWQHD die Höhe die selbe wie bei einem 27" Zoll ist nur die Breite viel breiter ist.
Habe neuerdings auch ein UWQHD vor mir stehen und möchte dieses 21:9 Format nicht mehr missen. In Spiele siehst du ein klein wenig mehr und durch die Breite tauchst du mehr ins Spiel rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wechsle mal von Bild 1 auf 2 und wieder zurück und achte dann links auf die Rohre und rechts auf den Stapler.
Natürlich gibt es auch vor und Nachteile, denn nicht immer werden Spiele auf 21:9 unterstützt oder Filme haben oft auch dann 16:9 Format und haben daher dann auch Balken rechts und links. Kinofilme in 21:9 haben auch oft Balken recht und links, aber auch oben und unten. Denn bei viele Filme sind die Balken oben und unten im Film mit vorhanden um auf 16:9 die richtige Breite darstellen zu können.

Auf Amazon Prime gibt es aber auch einige Filme mit echtem 21:9, da ist dann wieder Vollbild da.
Bei meinen aktuelle Spiele wird überall 21:9 unterstützt. Bei manchen nur im Spiel und das Menü in 16:9.

Bei mir hat der Sprung von FullHD auf UWQHD bezüglich meiner 1070 nicht viel ausgemacht, bei den meisten Spiele musste ich da nichts runter schrauben.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2018)

Er spricht von einem Sprung von 24" 16:9 auf 31,5" 16:9, dass ist schon ne ganze Ecke grösser.
Um es mal in Zahlen auszudrücken, ein 32" hat knapp 80% mehr Fläche.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Das ist natürlich was anderes, habe ich wohl übersehen.


----------



## selphiron (3. Mai 2018)

Ok, gibt es weitere Vorschläge außer dem AOC Q3277PQU ? Der scheint mir schon die richtigen Werte zu haben aber wisst ihr was über die Qualität?

Edit: würde mich auf ein paar 27" Vorschläge freuen. Wie findet ihr meine beiden Vorschläge im Anfangsbeitrag?


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2018)

Dell U2715H wäre zu empfehlen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Mai 2018)

Moin,  ich darf da wieder meinen Test zu WQHD-Monitoren empfehlen:
8 WQHD-Gaming-Monitore mit 144 Hz im Test - Die goldene Mitte

Mit einer GTX 1070 lohnt sich schon ein WQHD-Gerät mit 144 Hz. Hier mein Preisvergleichsfilter: 
LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich


----------



## selphiron (3. Mai 2018)

Danke, ich habe mal den AOC Q2775PQU und den Dell UltraSharp U2715H verglichen und in folgenden Punkten ist der AOC Q2775PQU besser:

AOC vs. Dell
50.000.000:1 (dynamisch) vs. 2.000.000:1 (dynamisch)
Reaktionszeit: 4ms vs. 6ms
Farbtiefe: 10bit (1.07 Mrd. Farben) vs. 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben)

Der Dell ist von den Werten her lediglich bei der Signalfrequenz besser:
AOC: 30-99kHz (horizontal), 50-76Hz (vertikal) 
Dell: 30-113kHz (horizontal), 56-86Hz (vertikal) 

Und dennoch ist der Dell rund 70€ teurer. Ist Dell von der Qualität her so viel besser, dass es trotz geringerer Werte ein besseres Produkt ist?
Wie wichtig sind diese Werte? Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass diese Werte stimmen? Oder wird da öfter mal geschummelt?

Der Dell ist seit 2014, der AOC seit 2016 auf dem Markt. Das spricht ja auch eher für den AOC..


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2018)

Den dynamischen Kontrast kannst du vergessen.
Selbst wenn die Reaktionszeiten stimmen, merkst du da zu 99% keinen Unterschied.
Bei Farbtiefe kommt es immer auf die verwendete Software, ob einem das auffällt.
Signalfrequenz ist vollkommen uninteressant, da beide mit WQHD 60Hz laufen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich werfe mal diesen in den Raum.

AOC Q3279VWF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat für ein VA auch ordentliche kontrastwerte von 4600:1 gemessen.
Und 75Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2018)

Wo hast du denn die 4600:1 her?
In den Tests die ich jetzt gelesen habe, hat 1500-1800:1.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Mai 2018)

AOC Q3279VWF Review | PC Monitors


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2018)

Review: AOC Q3279VWF - Monitors - HEXUS.net - Page 4
Hmm, dann stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## selphiron (3. Mai 2018)

Danke aber der ist auch so groß. Laut DSR packt mein Rechner 27" WQHD sehr gut. 
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz warum der Dell UltraSharp U2715H teurer ist, als der AOC Q2775PQU, obwohl der AOC leicht bessere Werte hat. Ist die Panel Qualität von Dell höher?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2018)

Weil Dell.
Ist ähnlich wie bei Asus, bezahlst halt meist nen Aufpreis für den Namen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Mai 2018)

Nur das Dell im ggs. zu Asus noch Quallität hat und ein 1A Support.


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Review: AOC Q3279VWF - Monitors - HEXUS.net - Page 4
> Hmm, dann stimmt da was nicht.



Nehmt die goldene Mitte. PCGH hatte um die ~3500 gemessen.


----------



## Venom89 (5. Mai 2018)

selphiron schrieb:


> Danke aber der ist auch so groß. Laut DSR packt mein Rechner 27" WQHD sehr gut.



Nur zum Verständnis.
Dir ist schon klar das ein größerer Monitor nicht mehr Grafikleistung benötigt als ein kleinerer, sowie beide in der selber Auflösung betrieben werden?

Deine Aussage könnte man so verstehen.

LG


----------



## selphiron (5. Mai 2018)

@Venom89: Ja das weiß ich, du hast Recht, das könnte so verstanden werden. Ich hab mich nur gewundert, warum jeder >30"-Monitore vorschlägt ^^


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2018)

Ich sitze hier auch vor einem 34" Monitor in UWQHD, sicher man wird anfangs etwas erschlagen von der Größe, aber gewöhnt sich ziemlich schnell dran.

Letztlich ist es deine Entscheidung, ob 27", 30" oder 32", ich persönlich weiß nicht was gegen die 32" sprechen würde, außer zu wenig Platz auf dem Schreibtisch. 

Dir muss halt bewusst sein, das WQHD in 32" etwas grobkörniger ausfallen wird, als mit 27".

Ich selbst hatte vorher den Dell U2715H  und hab aufgrund des mir persönlich zu hohen Inputlags auf 34" gewechselt.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

Sehe es so wie @ludscha, habe auch solch ein Monitor seit ein paar Wochen und anfangs war es zwar was ungewohnt aber heute habe ich mich so daran gewöhnt das ich es nicht mehr missen möchte. Alles schön übersichtlich und es passt super vor mir auf dem Schreibtisch. Dadurch das die Höhe nicht zu hoch ist komme ich auch sehr gut aus. Ein 32" Zoll als WQHD (16:9) wäre mir von der Höhe zu hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom89 (5. Mai 2018)

selphiron schrieb:


> @Venom89: Ja das weiß ich, du hast Recht, das könnte so verstanden werden. Ich hab mich nur gewundert, warum jeder >30"-Monitore vorschlägt ^^



Dann ist ja gut .

Ich empfinde einen größeren Monitor als wesentlich besser. Ist natürlich wie alles Geschmackssache, daher würde ich dir empfehlen es Mal zu testen.
Man gewöhnt sich so schnell an die Größe und bereut nachher evtl den kleeenen 27er


----------



## selphiron (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte vor meinen jetzigen 24" Monitor als Zweitmonitor zu verwenden. Und bei einem 32" Ding wird das mit der Pivotfunktion glaube ich auch nichts. Wobei man bei einem so großen Display wohl keine Pivotfunktion braucht..


----------



## claster17 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du bei 1440 Pixeln in der Vertikale überhaupt Pivot brauchst. Damit kann man 2-3 Seiten nebeneinander anzeigen.


----------

